# R188 30 Day Revenue Test; Day 17 (11/25/13); Full Roundtrip on (7) Loc



## Fan Railer (Nov 26, 2013)

Two R188 Shorts:


----------



## Fan Railer (Nov 26, 2013)

Roundtrip (7) video:


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Nov 26, 2013)

2nd Avenue Tunnel?  (did I get the right avenue?) :help:


----------



## AlanB (Nov 26, 2013)

Times Square Station on the #7 line looking west towards 8th Avenue out of the rear railfan window of a #7 train. You can see the safety chain and the reflection of the marker lights on the tunnel wall, hence the fact that it was shot looking out of that window. The tracks used to go almost to 8th Avenue, until they started building the extension of #7 line. That extension cut through the abandoned lower level of the IND 42nd Street station which was deliberately built to stop the IRT from ever building further east on the #7 line.

By the way, the first video was shot at the 5th Avenue end of the 5th Avenue station. The second video as shown on the sign was shot at Times Square, although I would have known that station even without the sign.


----------

